# Color Sex Linked Breeding



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

*I know if you breed a red hen to a blue cock they will produce red cocks and blue hens. What other pairings will produce young that are color sex linked?*

*Ace*


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*There are many*

You must be referring to ash red as a blue cock mated to an ash red hen will make ash red cocks that are split for blue and blue hens. This doesn't work with recessive red.

A brown cock to a blue or ash red hen will make all brown hens and cocks that are split for brown, whether they are ash red or blue.

A reduced, pale, dilute or extreme dilute cock that is mated to an intense hen will make all normal cocks that are split for whichever was used and all dilute, pale, reduced or extreme dilute hens.

Cocks that carry any of these sex linked genes can make hens of the recessive, no matter what they are mated to. This is why we have more brown, dilute etc. hens than cocks. It takes a cock that is carrying the gene and a hen that is what that gene makes to make a cock of that gene. Either that or the cock must be reduced, dilute etc. mated to a hen of the same to produce cocks of that gene. In these matings, all young will be whatever the recessive gene was as well.

A normal cock to an almond hen makes almond cocks and normal hens.

There are more.

Bill


----------

